
What’s A Startup? First Principles - DanielRibeiro
http://steveblank.com/2010/01/25/whats-a-startup-first-principles/
======
ra
I love the Winston Churchill quote:

> _Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of
> enthusiasm_

